# What types of plants are best to grow for my baby sulcata tortoise to eat



## abbs (Jun 17, 2010)

i just want type of plants i should grow for winter, so she has food all winter long.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 17, 2010)

Various grasses, various weeds, augmented w/ spring mix.

I gather weeds and mix then w/ various greens, all chopped up, dusted w/ calcium and stuffed into zip-locked baggies, and freeze for later use.

Also, sulcatas can be fed soaked hay, cut into appropriate-sized portions.

Not to difficult to feed, really.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 17, 2010)

There are seed mixes sold online as sulcata graze mix and such that make it easy, if you are interested in something like that. Hubiscus, cactus pads, grape leaves, etc, can be grown as well besides the graze. You probably won't get a baby sulcata to eat hay...most people feed more of a spring mix diet until 1 or 2 years old, when they switch to a healthier hay/grass/weed sort of diet. The organic spring mix is cheap at the store. I would however start planting your yard with graze/weeds to get it going.


----------



## abbs (Jun 21, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> There are seed mixes sold online as sulcata graze mix and such that make it easy, if you are interested in something like that. Hubiscus, cactus pads, grape leaves, etc, can be grown as well besides the graze. You probably won't get a baby sulcata to eat hay...most people feed more of a spring mix diet until 1 or 2 years old, when they switch to a healthier hay/grass/weed sort of diet. The organic spring mix is cheap at the store. I would however start planting your yard with graze/weeds to get it going.



so basicallly, what kind of graze? is itjust your typical grass? i can buy a cheap bag of grass seeds at the store. also, what is found in the organic spring mix? and what does the bag look like? i want to be sure i get the right stuff.


----------



## Missy (Jun 21, 2010)

The bags are different at different stores, as long as it says organic spring mix your fine. I pick out the spinach its not good to feed them a lot of it. Regular grass is ok but you can order a grazing mix from different places I ordered mine from carolinapetsupply.com Also stay away from fruit and cabbage.


----------

